# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Citylinjoja Ouluun

## kaakkuri

Kaleva-lehti uutisoi Ouluun tulevaksi city-linjoja. Sanovat niitä "suomalaisittain ainutlaatuisiksi".
kts. http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/index.cfm?j=619953

Lehden mukaan liikennöinti alkaisi loppukesästä 2007 ja käsittäisi kaupungin keskustassa tehtävää liikennöintiä puoleen hintaan normaalin taksan sijaan kertalipuilla (2,60 vs. 1,30 eur).

Liekö tämä sitä kovasti kaivattua kehitystä joukkoliikenteen saralla keskisuurissa suomalaisissa kaupungeissa?

----------


## Nortsu

No eipä se ainakaan huononnusta ole Oulun joukkoliikenteeseen.
Värtö,Intiö vanha kasarmialue on juuri sellaisia asuinalueita joissa asuu ikäihmisiä ainakin citylinjat parantaa heidän kulkemisiaa melkoisesti. :Very Happy: 
Citylinjojen myötä tulee rautatieasemakin sitten säännöllisen joukkoliikenteen piiriin.

----------


## Epa

Oulun joukkoliikenteen uudet tulokkaat, citybussit, aloittavat liikennöintinsä ensi lauantaina Autottoman päivän, Rotuaarin 20-vuotisjuhlan ja joukkoliikennekadun avajaisten vieton yhteydessä. Citybussiin pääsee ensimmäisenä ajopäivänä ottamaan tuntumaa ilmaiseksi.

Näitä uudenlaisia linja-autoja on yhteensä neljä. Kolme niistä on yhtä aikaa liikenteessä ja yksi vara-autona. Matkustajapaikkoja on 25, kyydissä istutaan rintamasuunta käytävälle päin ja autot ovat matalalattiaisia. Pyörätuolilla niihin pääsee helposti lattiasta avautuvaa luiskaa pitkin.

Cityliikenteen ideana on tarjota helppo ja edullinen matkustusmuoto keskustaan ja sen lähialueille. Kertalippu maksaa 1,40 euroa.

Kalevan artikkeli: http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu680654_page0.htm

----------


## Epa

Citybussi on välimuoto siitä, mihin on totuttu: pienempi kuin tavallinen kaupunkiliikenteen linja-auto mutta suurempi kuin niin sanottu pikkubussi. Kyytiin mahtuu 25 matkustajaa. Värityksensäkin puolesta tulokas erottuu keltaisten paikallisliikenteen autojen joukosta selvästi, sillä teippauksia lukuunottamatta uusien bussien ulkopuoli on kauttaaltaan harmaa.

Kulkumuoto tuo hyvän lisän ennen kaikkea Toripakan ja rautatieaseman väliseen liikennöintiin, sillä suoraa yhteyttä näiden välillä ei ennen ole ollut. Koska kaikki kolme bussia liikennöivät tätä väliä, kyyti tulee aina kymmenen minuutin sisällä.

Kaupunki on kilpailuttaessaan määritellyt tarkoin niin busseille asetetut tekniset vaatimukset kuin palvelun laadunkin. Kuskien täytyy esimerkiksi olla yhteneväisesti puettuja, ja heillä täytyy lisäksi olla vähintään auttava englannin kielen taito.

Citybussin on tarkoitus olla nopea, edullinen, urbaani ja "metromainen", joka on liikkeessä koko ajan ja jonka kyytiin ja josta pois on vaivatonta hypätä.

Noin kaksikymmentä kuljettajaa käy tällä viikolla läpi koulutuksen, jossa muun muassa käydään läpi palvelutilanteita englanniksi, opetellaan antamaan hätäensiapua ja harjoitellaan huomioimaan erityisryhmien, kuten pyörätuolilla kulkevien, tarpeita.
http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu68066...0liikenteeseen

----------


## Epa

Lahden matkakeskuksesta käytävään keskusteluun tällainen citybussi voisi tuoda ainakin väliaikaisen ratkaisun. Vaikka Lahden linja-autoasema aikanaan siirtyisikin nykysijaltaan Mannerheiminkadulle, voisi citybussi yhäkin kuljettaa etenkin matkailijoita aseman, kauppatorin ja vaikkapa Sibeliustalon väliä.

Reitti Lappeenrannan asemalta kauppatorille ja edelleen satamatorille olisi myös ajateltavissa tällaisen liikennöinnin sovelluksena.

----------


## Zambo

> Näitä uudenlaisia linja-autoja on yhteensä neljä. Kolme niistä on yhtä aikaa liikenteessä ja yksi vara-autona. Matkustajapaikkoja on 25, kyydissä istutaan rintamasuunta käytävälle päin ja autot ovat matalalattiaisia. Pyörätuolilla niihin pääsee helposti lattiasta avautuvaa luiskaa pitkin.



Olisivat hankkineet edes oikeita midibusseja, eikä pakettiautoja ( http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/playflv.cf...30&topmargin=6 ). Onneksi löytyy 4 uutta autoa, niin yksi voi olla pajalla. Toivottavasti 4 volkkaria riittää 3 auton ajoihin.

----------


## ultrix

Jostain syystä oma mielikuvani citybusseista on tällainen.

Oulun "Citylinja"-bussit näyttävät lähinnä palveluliikenteen mummobusseilta.

----------


## jtm

Eihän nuo edes ole busseja. Ne näyttää ihan pakuilta, samanlaisia mitä mun isäpuolen työpaikalla Tamlanssissa.
Olis ees jotain tän tyylisiä hankkinu:
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kortti.php?uid=2

----------


## kemkim

> Oulun "Citylinja"-bussit näyttävät lähinnä palveluliikenteen mummobusseilta.


Kyllä nuo kivempia ovat kuin Keravan Sopari-pikkubussit, ne olivat tavallisia pakettiautoja, joihin oli laitettu matala lattia ja paljon penkkejä. Jopa palvelulinjabussi voittaa tuollaisen mennen tullen. Vieläpä kun citylinjat on tarkoitettu sellaisille reitelle, joille tähän mennessä ei ole ollut lainkaan paikallisliikennetarjontaa, eli matkustajamäärät voivat olla pienet, ja pieni bussi kulkee suurta ketterämmin keskustassa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Niin se liikenne kuitenkin alkaa huomenna. Kevyemmän kaluston käyttöön on syynä varmaankin ainakin Oulun koko, Oulussa on sen verran asukkaita ja siten potentiaalisia citybussin käyttäjiä että liikennöinnin aloittaminen tuon kokoisella kalustolla on perusteltua. Toisena syynä on varmaankin reittiverkko, sitä pitänee tarkastella aikanaan kokemusten perusteella, mutta ainakin nyt käyttöön otettava reitti kulkee monista kohdin pyöräteitä ym. kevyitä väyliä jolloin raskaammat ja suuremmat ajoneuvot eivät ole mahdollisia käyttää. Kolmas syy tullee keskikaupungin katuverkosta, siellä ei huomenna käyttöön tulevalla reitistöllä kaarresäteet ym. katugeometrian asettamat rajoitukset mahdollista suuren kaluston käyttöä ilman todella suuria muutostöitä. Neljäs arvelemani syy tulee varmaankin siitä että linjat kulkevat keskikaupungilla henkilöautoliikenteen seassa kapeilla molemmin puolin pysäköitävillä kaduilla jolloin suurempi kalusto ei mahtuisi yhtä hyvin kulkemaan nykyisissä olosuhteissa. Tämä nyt kuitenkin vain näin maallikon arveluna.

Ainakin se on saatu kokeiluun, tyrmätään sitten tulosten jälkeen. Eiköhän kaikkien osapuolten (kaupunki tilaajana, Koskilinjat toimittajana) tavoite ole saada mahdollisimman toimiva liikenne johon paljon matkustajia. Suurta kalustoa lienee edelleen entiseen malliin tarjolla joten jos joukkoliikenteen käyttö edellyttää isoja pyöriä ja yli viisilitraista moottoria, niin sellaiseenkin kysyntään on tarjontaa.

Jossain toisessa ketjussa ainakin A. Alku totesi joukkoliikenteen olevan ennen kaikkea tarjontaperusteista toimintaa, eli tekemällä liikennetarjontaa syntyy käyttöä eikä toisinpäin jolloin kysyntä loisi tarjontaa. En osaa sanoa onko noin vai ei, mutta jos oikein ymmärrän, niin tässä on kokeilu paljolti tuolla Herra Alkun periaatteella.

Ja loppujen lopuksi, ei se ole kuitenkaan kuin neljä autoa ja kolme bussilinjaa, bussilinjoja kai nyt perustaa, liikennöi ja tarvittaessa muuttaa tai vaikka lakkauttaa varsin nopealla aikataululla, vrt. raitiovaunulinja nro 9 Helsingissä ja Jokeri-Bussilinja YTV-alueella.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kemkim

> Ja loppujen lopuksi, ei se ole kuitenkaan kuin neljä autoa ja kolme bussilinjaa, bussilinjoja kai nyt perustaa, liikennöi ja tarvittaessa muuttaa tai vaikka lakkauttaa varsin nopealla aikataululla, vrt. raitiovaunulinja nro 9 Helsingissä ja Jokeri-Bussilinja YTV-alueella.


Täällä Helsingissähän kokeiltiin joskus vuoden 2000 paikkeilla citylinjaa, joka kulki Kampin ja Rautatieaseman välillä tai jotain sinne päin. Matkustajamäärät olivat hyvin pieniä, koska muutakin tarjontaa on niin paljon. Palvelu lakkautettiinkin pian. Toivottavasti Oulussa on parempi menestys.

----------


## Miska

> Matkustajamäärät olivat hyvin pieniä, koska muutakin tarjontaa on niin paljon. Palvelu lakkautettiinkin pian. Toivottavasti Oulussa on parempi menestys.


Syynä heikkoihin matkustajamääriin oli varmasti myös se, että h12 juuttui ruuhkiin ja toisaalta vuoroväli (15 min) oli sen verran harva, että kävellen pääsi yleensä huomattavasti nopeammin perille. Itse olisin jokusen kerran matkustanut citylinjalla yliopiston keskustakampukselta esimerkiksi Kamppiin, mutta en sitten viitsinyt jäädä odottelemaan bussia 10 minuutiksi. No, tulipahan sentään kyseisen linjan viimeisellä vuorolla matkustettua.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään autottomana päivänä Oulussa avattiin joukkoliikennekatu ja aloitettiin cityliikenne.  Avajaiset alkoivat klo 12 ja ensimmäinen citybussin vuoro lähti Toripakalta vähän kello 13 jälkeen.  Myös linja B liikennöi, vaikka julkaistun aikataulun mukaan se ajaa vain ma-pe.  Alkuiltapäivästä citybusseissa oli täyttä, ehkä linjaa B lukuunottamatta.  Oulun citybussimatkat olivat tänään ilmaisia.  Ainakin linjan A ensimmäisellä lenkillä ja linjan C toisella meno-osuudella kaikki halukkaat eivät mahtuneet kyytiin. Liikenne joukkoliikennekadulla sujui hyvin. Poliisi oli paikalla ja pysäytteli henkilöautoja, joita oli yllättävän vähän.  Sen sijaan linjan B reitillä oli jäähallin(!) luona henkilöautoja pysäköity niin, että bussin piti tehdä ylimääräisiä mutkia.  Ainakin linjalla C sai kuljettajalta kysymällä tietoa Kärppä-ottelun tilanteesta.

Kaikilla kolmella linjalla on yhteisenä reitinosana väli Toripakka-Rautatieasema, jossa citybussit kulkevat kuusi kertaa tunnissa kumpaankin suuntaan ma-pe noin kello 18.20 asti.  Ennakkotiedoissa liikennöintiä on luonnehdittu sanalla "metromainen".  Rautatieaseman edessä on kaksi pysäkkiä vastakkaisilla puolilla.  Linja C käyttää kumpaankin suuntaan mennessään samaa pysäkkiä. Mielestäni ei ole hyvä järjestely, jos samalta pysäkiltä ajetaan samalla linjatunnuksella kahteen eri suuntaan (rautatieaseman jälkeen ei yhtään yhteistä pysäkkiä).  Tässä tapauksessa on vielä niin, että rautatieasemalta Toripakan eli keskustan suuntaan linja C käyttää eri pysäkkiä kuin linjat A ja B. Mielestäni "metron" odottajan pitäisi pystyä löytämään oikealle pysäkille myös ilman kelloa ja aikataulua.  Tarjoan ratkaisuksi, että linja C Limingantullin suunnasta tullessaan ajaisi silmukkansa aseman edessä myötäpäivään eikä vastapäivään.

----------


## Epa

Kiva kuulla tästä Oulun joukkoliikenteen merkkipäivästä. Toivottavasti uusi citylinja menestyy. Oulun saapuvien IC- ja Pendolino-junien infonäytöille olisi tärkeää saada maininta näppärästä citylinjayhteydestä keskikaupungin ytimeen.

----------


## kemkim

> Tarjoan ratkaisuksi, että linja C Limingantullin suunnasta tullessaan ajaisi silmukkansa aseman edessä myötäpäivään eikä vastapäivään.


Kannattaa laittaa tällaiset parannusehdotukset suoraan Koskilinjoille (www.koskilinjat.fi). Josko suunnitteluporras ottaisi asian harkintaan sen jälkeen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kannattaa laittaa tällaiset parannusehdotukset suoraan Koskilinjoille (www.koskilinjat.fi). Josko suunnitteluporras ottaisi asian harkintaan sen jälkeen.


Täytin Koskilinjojen nettipalautelomakkeen jo ennen Joukkoliikennefoorumille kirjoittamista.

----------


## tkunnas

Kävinpä tänään koematkustamassa Citybussin. Ihan asiallinen laite, mutta talvella voi tulla ongelmia lämpöjen kanssa. Leveät ja hitaasti avautuvat/sulkeutuvat ovet, yksinkertaiset lasit ja vain kaksi pientä lämpöpuhallinta matkustamossa. 

Ehkä talvella kannattaa takaoven avaamista välttää, jotta edes pieni määrä lämpöä pysyisi sisällä.

Lieneekö bussityypin valinta tehty yksinomaan hinnan perusteella, vai onko liikennöitsijä unohtanut, että talvisin Oulussa voi olla aika vilpoista.

Aika näyttää, miten noiden kanssa selvitään.

----------


## LateZ

Varsin mielenkiintoinen kokeilu; jokohan olisi jollakulla käytännön kokemuksia linjojen toiminnasta ja vähittäisestä vakiintumisesta näin ilmojen kylmetessä?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Matkustin tänään linjalla A klo 9.45 vuorolla, jolloin matkustajia oli 5, ja 12.30 vuorolla, jolloin taisi olla 4.  Kyydistä jäin 12.45 Toripakalta lähdön jälkeen Pakkahuoneenkadun jälkimmäisellä pysäkillä, jolloin kyytiin jäi 6 matkustajaa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään linjan B 14.20 vuorossa Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä lähdettyä kyydissä 8 matkustajaa.

----------


## Assamies

Eiliset ajot l.ts. ~ookaukset: CB, linja C-84 sekä A-82. Pvm: ke 09.01.-08

Yleensä linjalla C liikennöi joko KSK:n (lyhennös omani) 82 taikka 84.
Linjalla B on useimmiten auto 24.
Linja A:ta ajaa tavanomaisimmin auto n:ro 3.

Ja kaikki linjathan liikennöivät ½h. väliajoin sekä poikkeavat Oulun (OL) r.as. molempiin reittisuuntiinsa. -Assamies-

----------


## Assamies

Paikallisliikenteen kertalippujen ajotaksan jälleen noustessa, on pitänyt Oulun Citybussien ajotaksat kutinsa. Ero on nyt tasan kaksinkertainen.
Kertalipun hinta Oulun kaupungin sisäisellä alueella on 2,80. Citybussien vaihtokertaliput (ajoaikaa tunti toisella CB:llä) on edelleenkin vain 1,40. :Very Happy:

----------


## kemkim

> Ja kaikki linjathan liikennöivät ½h. väliajoin sekä poikkeavat Oulun (OL) r.as. molempiin reittisuuntiinsa. -Assamies-


Oulussa käydessäni bussien yksisuuntainen lenkki keskustassa herätti hämmennystä. Minusta bussit voisivat ajaa samaa katua kumpaankin suuntaan kuten muutkin bussilinjat.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Oulussa käydessäni bussien yksisuuntainen lenkki keskustassa herätti hämmennystä. Minusta bussit voisivat ajaa samaa katua kumpaankin suuntaan kuten muutkin bussilinjat.


Päätepysäkillä kääntyminen lienee parasta tehdä niin, että ainakin yksi kortteli kierretään:  Hallituskatu - Torikatu(jossa Toripakan päätepysäkki) - Pakkahuoneenkatu - Kirkkokatu - Hallituskatu ja edelleen rautatieasemalle.  Nythän Pakkahuoneenkatua ajetaan muutaman korttelin verran pitemmälle, ennen kuin käännytään poikkikadun kautta Hallituskadulle.

----------


## kaakkuri

Kaleva-lehti kirjoittaa internet-versiossaan tänään 15.1.2008 että "Citybussit ylittivät odotukset".

Koko tarina on luettavissa osoitteesta http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu704985_page0.htm

Hyvä niin.

----------


## Assamies

Viime pe eli 11. p:vä linja B:tä eli Medipolis-linjaa ajoi #84.  :Tongue:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Eilen lauantaina 16.2.2008 linjan A 12.00 vuorossa oli Rautatieaseman pysäkin jälkeen 11 matkustajaa. :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään 20.2.2008 linjan A 12.00 vuorossa 9 matkustajaa. :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Keskiviikkona 27.2. linjan A kello 12.00 vuorossa 11 matkustajaa.  Tämmöiseksikö matkustajamäärä vakiintuu arkipäivän keskivaiheilla?   :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Tuohan kuulostaa hyvältä. Oikeastaan tuollaista liikennöintiä voisi pitää onnistuneena jo, jos autossa ylipäätään on yleensä joku kyydissä. 5-10 on todella mainio matkustajamäärä keskipäivän aikaan.

Minkä verran matkustajista mahtaa olla kertalipun ostajia ja minkä verran niitä, joilla jo on kaupunkiliikenteen kausilippu tai seutulippu. 1,40 ei ole aivan olematon raha. Epäilen, ettei monikaan junalla tai kaukobussilla kaupunkiin saapuva maksa tuota summaa päästäkseen muutamaa pysäkinväliä. Olenko väärässä?

Voisi muuallakin Suomessa olla tarvetta tuonkaltaiselle liikenteelle. Etenkin, jos sekä keskusta, että linja-auto- ja rautatieasemat sijaitsevat erillä toisistaan, ovat etäisyydet usein kuitenkin lyhyitä varsinaiselle paikallisliikenteelle. Tosin muun joukkoliikenteen jatkoyhteytenä tuollainen saisi olla lisämaksuton - eihän ole matkustajan vika, jos asemat (tai keskustat) on sijoitettu huonosti. Lisäisi myös seudullisen joukkoliikenteen toimivuutta, jos naapurikunnista asioille tulleet voisivat mukavasti jatkaa asiointikohteisiinsa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Maksaisin oikeastaan mielellänikin, laukku kun täynnä paperia painaa sen verran että kädet venyy äkkiä kävellessä toimistolta puoli kilometriä asemalle.
Mutta. Käyttämättä on tähän asti jäänyt kun ei ole tässä ja nyt sekä menossa asemalle tähtäämälleni junalle, joten kävelen sitten pioneerikäsien kanssa.

Ouluun tullessa suurempi moite on että joukkoliikennetoimija A (VR) ei kerro joukkoliikennetoimija B:stä (Koskilinjat) mitään. Suuri enemmistö ei tiedä mitään siitä että joku citybussi on tai mistä se kulkee milloin ja mihin. Niinpä käyttäjä ja palvelu eivät kohtaa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Epäilen, ettei monikaan junalla tai kaukobussilla kaupunkiin saapuva maksa tuota summaa päästäkseen muutamaa pysäkinväliä.


Pakkahuoneenkadulla Sokos Hotel Arinan kohdalla olevalla citybussien pysäkillä on toisinaan nähty odottelijoita matkalaukkujen kanssa.  Olivatkohan rautatieasemalle menossa?

Tänään räntäsateessa linjan A kello 12.00 vuorossa 12 matkustajaa.  :Smile:  

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=1445
Linkissä on kuva citybussista liikenteen avauspäivänä viime syksynä.

----------


## Assamies

-muuan ajatus...
Tuiran rantaväylä on aivan erityisen kaunis. Olisipa hienoa, jos sitä pitkin ajelisi Citybussi vaikkapa Hietasaareen. Nallikariinhan kulkee 17 ja Toppilansaareen 18.
Tuo linja ajaisi siis Rautasillan kautta ja ohi Tuiran virkistysuimalan sekä Merikosken voimalaitoksen Oulujoen rantaa pitkin edelleen entisen Merijalin makeistehtaan ohitse aina Hietasaareen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Ajattelin tässä linja D:ksi sellaista, että:
-toisista linjoista poiketen citybussilinja aloittaisi Kaupunginkirjaston edustalta.
-linja jatkaisi aina Rautasillan kautta Tuiraan.
-se kääntyisi Koskitielle ja kulkisi mm. Lohipadon erityiskoulun ohi.
-D-linja ohittaisi edelleen Merikosken vesivoimalaitoksen ja jatkaisi suoraan risteyksestä kohti jokea alasuistoon.
-Merikosken taskut yhdistyisivät tässä yhteydessä, joskin pysäkit olivat eriytyneinä.
-Myöskin kriisikeskus ja psykiatrinen kriisiosasto (ml. päiväsairaala) jäisi reitin varteen.
-Linja jatkaisi aina Koskitietä Oulun Kaupunginvarikon sivu ja yhtyisi linja 17:n kanssa.
-Päätepisteenä olisi entinen linja 17:n päätepysäkki, linja ajaisi Nallikarin silmukan ympäri, josta kääntyisi takaisin.

Linja "D" toimisi matkailuvalttina ja imagon nostajana Oulun Kaupungille, ja palvelisi Nallikarin matkailualueella olevia turisteja, jotka täten pääsisivät helposti kulkemaan kaupunkikeskustaan julkisin liikennevälinein. Linjan voisi ajoittaa kulkemaan puolitunneittain eri aikaan linja 17:n kanssa. Näin ollen Nallikarista olisi bussiyhteys keskustaan esim. joka 15 min. välein. D liikennöisi kokeiluluontoisesti turistisesongin korkeakaudella.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Koulujen kesäloman aikana Nallikariin liikennöi vain linja 17 kerran tunnissa.  Potnapekka-katujuna ajaa Rotuaarin aukiolta Nallikariin joka toinen tunti.  Riittääköhän tämä turisteille?

----------


## Assamies

Nallikarin turistit ja liikenne:
Joo, näin se homma taitaa olla. Ja aikatauluistahan sen näkee...

No nyt viime kesänä kuitenkin oli tuota PorHa:n liikennöintiä.
Eli Lättä ajeli useana vuorona, jopa yömyöhälle asti väliä Oulu-Tuira-Hietasaari. Liikennöintiväli muistaakseni kerran tunnissa, heittojakin tosin kyllä siinä oli. Viimeisin Lättävuoro taisi mennä siinä klo 01:30 aikoihin keskustan r-as:lle. Ajoväli siinä 15-18 min. luokkaa. Lätän aikataulut löytynevät PorHa:n omilta veppisivuilta...

http://wnet.suomi.net/kotisivu/porha/

----------


## paltsu

Mitään päätöksiä ei ole vielä tehty PoRhalla mutta kyllä varmaan tänäkin kesänä tulee lättäliikennettä Hietasaareen, tosin nyt ei liikennöidä yömyöhään koska ei riittänyt matkustajia illan ajoille.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Citylinjan A kello 11.45 vuorolla Toripakalta Rautatieasemalle 10 matkustajaa perjantaina 9.5.

Citylinjan C kello 17.40 vuorolla Rautatieasemalta Toripakalle 1 matkustaja sunnuntaina 18.5.

Citylinjan B kello 7.35 vuorolla Toripakalta Rautatieasemalle 6 matkustajaa maanantaina 19.5.

Citylinjan A kello 19.00 vuorolla Rautatieasemalta Toripakalle 2 matkustajaa maanantaina 19.5.

----------


## Assamies

PorHa:n uudet sivut ovat tässä:
http://baanaweb.fi/porha/index.html

Vanha näköjään poistunut, sillä tulee näkyville ilmoitus "ei käyttöoikeutta"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään keskiviikkona 25.6. citylinjan A kello 12.00 vuorossa 17 matkustajaa, kahdet lastenvaunut ja rollaattori.  Lieneekö tämä ennätys?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään tiistaina 29.7. citylinjan A kello 17.30 vuorossa 5 matkustajaa.

Linjan 14 kello 17.30 vuoro Toripakan pysäkillä tyhjä! Välivainiolaiset voisivat käyttää linjaansa ahkerammin nyt, kun se vielä kulkee, sen sijaan että valittavat vuorojen vähennyksiä. :Mad:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään keskiviikkona 17.9. linjan A kello 12.00 vuorossa 14 matkustajaa.  Kokeiluliikenteen voisi väittää olevan tarpeellista.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Oulussa ilmestyvä ilmaisjakelulehti Forum24 on tämän päivän numerossa haastatellut kaupungininsinööri Jaakko Ylinampaa Citylinja-aiheesta. Matkustajia kerrotaan olleen ensimmäisen toimintavuoden aikana yli 150000, joista A-reitillä noin 85000, B-reitillä noin 40000 ja C-reitillä noin 25000. Matkustajamäärän kerrotaan olleen suurempi kuin etukäteen arvioitiin, paitsi C-linjalla, joka on jäljessä minimimäärästä. Insinöörin mukaan näyttää vahvasti siltä, että cityliikenne on tullut jäädäkseen: kokemukset ovat erittäin positiivisia, vaikka cityliikenne ei ole jatkossakaan itsekannattavaa. Citybussilla matkustamisen halutaan olevan hinnaltaan huokea vaihtoehto. Kertamaksu on nyt 1,5 euroa.

----------


## Eppu

Vaikka Citylinjat ovatkin hyvä keksintö, niin minua kyllä mietityttää miksi reitit suunniteltiin sellaisiksi kuin ne nyt on. Miksi esim. yksi linja kulkee Värttöön - asuinalueelle, jossa useimmilla on autot ja väestö on rikkaampaa. Miksei yhtä reittiä viety Tuiraan, jossa läheskään kaikilla ei ole autoa ja potentiaalisia asiakkaitakin olisi huomattavasti enemmän?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Forum24-lehden 24.10. numerossa Koskilinjojen liikennepäällikkö Jussi Laitinen vastasi sivun verran lehden lukijoiden lähettämiin kysymyksiin, joista yksi koski cityliikennettä. Vastauksen mukaan cityliikenteen reittien suunnittelussa on ollut päämäränä se, ettei cityliikenne kulje samoilla alueilla kuin normaali, itsekannattava linjaliikenne. 

Matkustajia on ollut eniten juuri tällä Värtön linjalla.

----------


## tkunnas

Jos citylinjasto joskus ulotetaan Tuiraan, olisi ainoa mielestäni järkevä reitti Koskitietä päästä päähän. Valtatiellähän bussiliikennettä jo on riittävästi. "Reitti D" voisi keskustasta lähdettyään mennä Tulliväylää Rautasillan yli, Tuiran montusta Valtatielle ja sitten Alalaanilantietä Koskitielle ja Koskitietä aina Länsi-Tuiraan asti. Päätepysäkki voisi olla Kaupunginvarikon pihalla. 

Tosin en kyllä pidä tarpeellisena lisätä enää neljättä linjaa ajamaan samaa lenkkiä keskustassa.

----------


## Eppu

> Tosin en kyllä pidä tarpeellisena lisätä enää neljättä linjaa ajamaan samaa lenkkiä keskustassa.


Etkö siinäkään tapauksessa jos linjasta tulisi citylinjoista suosituin ja se lisäisi joukkoliikenteen asiakasmääriä?

----------


## tkunnas

> Etkö siinäkään tapauksessa jos linjasta tulisi citylinjoista suosituin ja se lisäisi joukkoliikenteen asiakasmääriä?


En oikeastaan: siinä tapauksessa voisi olla hyvä miettiä, onko jokin nykyisistä kolmesta linjasta tarpeeton tuolla keskustalenkillä. Kolmella linjalla saadaan sopivasti 10 min vuoroväli. Toki jos citylinjoilla noudatettaisiin Oulun vuoroväliperinteitä, ajaisivat ne kaikki peräkkäin 5 minuutin sisällä, ja sitten olisi 25 min tauko...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Toki jos citylinjoilla noudatettaisiin Oulun vuoroväliperinteitä, ajaisivat ne kaikki peräkkäin 5 minuutin sisällä, ja sitten olisi 25 min tauko...


Perinteisesti eli Veljekset Pohjolan aikaan suurimmassa osassa Oulua oli tasaiset tai lähes tasaiset vuorovälit.

----------


## tkunnas

> Perinteisesti eli Veljekset Pohjolan aikaan suurimmassa osassa Oulua oli tasaiset tai lähes tasaiset vuorovälit.


Oi niitä aikoja.

----------


## Assamies

Oulun rautatieasemalla saapuu täydestä tunnista alkavana, järjestyksessä Citybusseja seuraavasti:

Noin tasalta linja C Toripakan pysäkiltä, jonka lähtöaika xx:55.

Suunnilleen viitisen min. yli tasan tulisi sitten linja B Medipoliksen suunnasta.

Arviolta kymmenisen min. päälle tasan tulee Linja A Intiöstä.

Hieman ennen 15 min. yli tasan linja B Medipolikseen, sen lähtöaika on 10 min. yli tasan.

Hieman yli taikka tasan 15 palaa linja C Limingantullista.

Muutamaa minuuttia tämän jälkeen saapuu linja A:n Citybussi Toripakalta.

Huom.: -kaikki nämä ajat siis viitteellisia ja suuntaa-antavia.
Matka-aika Citybussilla Oulun rautatieasemalta Toripakan päätepysäkille ja päinvastoin kestää n. 4-5min.

----------


## Assamies

Tällä kertaa eli tänäiltapäivänä A:ta ajeli Citybussi #82.

Yleensähän vakiojärjestys on ollut usein tämä:
Linja A: #3
Linja B: #24
Linja C: tavanmukaisemmin #82, toisinaan myös #84.
#84 toiminut A- ja B- linjojen *vaihtobussina* myöskin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Eilen keskiviikkona 25.2. linjan A klo 12.00 vuorossa 22 matkustajaa.

----------


## Assamies

Nyt su, 1.3. ja aivan vähäsen aikaa sitten: Citylinja A Intiöön kaartoi Kaupungintalon takaa Toripakalle. Autona oli #24 tällä kertaa. Nyt on Kaupungintalon korjausremontin vuoksi käytössä poikkeusreitti.

Yhden kerran, noin vajaa vko sitten, A kaartoi Pakkahuoneenkadulta takaisin hakemaan vaihtokuskia päästämään toinen kuski *pois tuurista* eli vaihtamaan työvuorosta.

----------


## tkunnas

No nyt on saatu Rautatieaseman pysäkkimerkkitolppiin lisäkilvet, joista näkee, mihin suuntaan pysäkeiltä lähtevät citybussit menee. 

Vai ovatko olleet siinä pitkäänkin, minä huomasin vasta nyt.

----------


## Assamies

Vastakkoin ovat kilvet tulleet, ja oikein hieno hommeli että ovatkin tulleet. Erityisesti vieraspaikkakuntalaiselle niillä on suuri merkitys.  :Very Happy: 

C-linjan Citybussi #82:n perät hojeltavat edelleen. Sivusuunnassa tuntuu tärinää ja vippausta.  :Sad:

----------


## edsel

Citylinjakokeilua esitetään jatkettavaksi.




> Citybussien toiminnan halutaan jatkuvan Oulussa kolmen vuoden kokeilukauden jälkeen. Tekninen keskus esittää, että cityliikenteen palvelusta tehdään pysyvä osa Oulun kaupungin paikallisliikennettä. Näin ollen liikennöintiä jatketaan nykymuodossaan 24. syyskuuta 2010 jälkeen, jolloin kokeilu päättyy.
> 
> Cityliikennettä on Oulussa hoitanut Koskilinjat Oy.


Oululaisten keskuudessa tosin sitten herättää laajaa närkästystä linjan C ehdotettu jatkaminen paikallisen marketin oven eteen. Asiointi siinä kaupassa kun helpottuisi liikaa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Oululaisten keskuudessa tosin sitten herättää laajaa närkästystä linjan C ehdotettu jatkaminen paikallisen marketin oven eteen. Asiointi siinä kaupassa kun helpottuisi liikaa.


Linjalla C on ollut selvästi vähiten matkustajia, joten jotain sille pitäisi tehdä joka tapauksessa. Marketin pääovelta voisi tulla kyytiin varsin vaateliaitakin matkustajia.

----------


## tkunnas

> Linjalla C on ollut selvästi vähiten matkustajia, joten jotain sille pitäisi tehdä joka tapauksessa. Marketin pääovelta voisi tulla kyytiin varsin vaateliaitakin matkustajia.


Linjaa C voisi jatkaa reilusti niin, että se kiertäisi mahdollisimman monen Limingantullissa, Äimärautiolla ja Oulunlahdessa olevan autohuoltoliikkeen läheltä. Voisi auton huoltoon viedessään palata ihmisten ilmoille Citybussilla ja taas mennä samalla keinoin hakemaan autoa huollosta.

----------


## kaakkuri

Citylinjoja pitäisi remontoida myös keskustan osalta. Ei ole minusta mitään järkeä siinä että on tehty taas kuten aina ennekin eli tökätty joukkoliikennereitti johonkin kohtaan infraa miettimättä ja luomatta mitään muuta sen ympärille. Kaikki citylinjat kököttävät arkipäivisin alle kävelyvauhtia etenevässä Pakkahuoneenkadun autoliikenteessä.
Mielestäni kaikki keskustan alueen reitit tulisi laatia valtaosiltaan sellaisiksi että niillä ei ole muuta moottoriajoneuvoliikennettä jolloin linjanopeus nousisi ja syntyisi enemmän suoritetta suunnilleen samoilla kustannuksilla. Kustannuksilla on merkitystä koska koko Citylinjaliikenne on vahvasti subventoitua. Kun tilaajalla on samaan aikaan väylämonopoli, se voi toimia kuten mielekästä on. Nyt se on vain tilannut liikennevaloihin seisoskelijoita lisää kun se voisi
- pystyttää liikennevalo-ohjauksen Pakkahuoneenkadun - Isokadun risteykseen
- asentaa Citybussietuuden kaikkiin liikennevalo-ohjattuihin risteyksiin joista reitit kulkevat
- nopeuttaa linjanopeutta ja siten ajattaa samalla automäärällä enemmän vuoroja.

Nyt kuitenkin keskustan seisoskelut vievät ison osan reitin kiertoajasta ja keskustassa eteneminen on kävellen jopa nopeampaa.

----------


## tkunnas

Samaa mieltä Kaakkurin kanssa. Miten toimisi katutyyppi "kevyt- ja Citybussiliikenne", joka käsittäisi seuraavat katuosuudet:
- Pakkahuoneenkatu välillä Torikatu - Kirkkokatu
- Kirkkokatu välillä Pakkahuoneenkatu - Asemakatu
- Asemakatu välillä Kirkkokatu - Torikatu
- Hallituskatu välillä Kirkkokatu - Rautatienkatu.

Citybussin reitti olisi Torikatu - Pakkahuoneenkatu - Kirkkokatu - Hallituskatu - Isokatu - Hallituskatu ja paluusuuntaan nykyinen eli Hallituskatu - Isokatu - Asemakatu - Torikatu.

Tuossa toki mentäisiin pikkupätkä eli Isonkadun osuus muun autoliikenteen seassa, mutta olisipa sitä kuitenkin vähemmän kuin nykyään.

----------


## kaakkuri

Kävelykeskustan laajentaminen olisi minusta kannatettava asia. Nykyisessä mallissa on mielestäni se olennainen ongelma, että poistetaan yksityisautoilun mahdollisuuksia keskustasta luomatta kuitenkaan tilalle mitään. Seurauksena on keskustassa kävijöiden väheneminen peltomarketteihin. Hallituskadun muuttaminen autottomaksi kaduksi vähentäisi pysäköintipaikkoja satamäärin (ja siten kiihdyttäisi virtaa pois keskustasta) tai sitten Hallituskadulle jäisi pysäköintipaikkaa etsivä autoilu joka tapauksessa läpikulkuliikenteen valvomisen ollessa mahdotonta tai ainakin kallista. Siksi olisin kallistumassa sille kannalle että reitit olisivat suunnilleen nykyiset mutta Asema- ja Pakkahuoneenkatuja muokattaisiin Citybussikelpoisiksi.
Kevyt- ja Citybussiliikenne (ja Onni-palvelulinja?) katutyyppinä olisi mielestäni kannatettava Pakkahuoneenkadulle ainakin välille Torikatu-Mäkelininkatu eli koko CB-reitille samoin kuin liikennevaloilla tehty nopea Iso- ja Uusikadun ylitys CB:lle.
Asemakatu on vaikeampi tapaus mutta sieltä ainakin pysäkinpuolisen pysäköinnin poistaminen voisi nopeuttaa CB:tä. Samalla toinen puoli kadusta puolen tunnin kiekkopaikoiksi nopeuttaisi pysäköintikiertoa ja edesauttaisi kauppaliikkeiden houkuttelevuutta yhdessä CB:n kanssa.

Heinäpään suuntaan toivoisin CB-liikennettä myös. Siinä "tiiviissä kerrostalorakentamisessa" on aivan olematon palvelurakenne jolloin siellä on rollaattorikansa odottamassa kulkuyhteyttä.

----------


## tkunnas

Mitäpä jos ajateltaisiinkin, että Hallituskatu pidetään nykyisen kaltaisena 2-suuntaisen autoliikenteen valtaväylänä Rautatienkadun ja Uudenkadun välillä, ja muutettaisiinkin Asemakatu ja Pakkahuoneenkatu 1-suuntaisiksi joukko- ja kevytliikennekaduiksi?

Siitä saataisiin H-kirjaimen muotoinen autoliikenneväylästö keskustaan (Rautatienkatu - Hallituskatu - Uusikatu), ja samalla tekisi mieli muuttaa Saaristonkatu Ratakadun ja Torikadun väliltä sellaiseksi 4-kaistaiseksi väyläksi, jossa henkilöautoliikenne olisi sallittu vain keskimmäisillä kaistoilla, ja reunakaistat olisivat busseille.

----------


## kaakkuri

Ajatellaan vaan. Sen ajatuksen toteuttaminen synnyttää tilanteen missä Pakkahuoneenkadun loppupäässä ei ole enää asioitavia liikkeitä kuten  Hallituskadulla on, joten CB:n siirto veisi asiakkaat pois sieltä mihin ovat menossa. Mielummin näkisin niin että CB:n reitti noilta osin olisi nykyinen mutta sille luotaisiin kulkukäytävä noille kahdelle muulle kadulle, vaikka sitten poistamalla muuta liikennettä.

Silti ne kadotetut autopaikat tulisi jotenkin ottaa huomioon. Keskustan alueelta on karsittu suuri joukko pysäköintipaikkoja jo nyt erilaisin järjestelyin jotka kaikki ovat hiljaisuudessa tähdänneet siihen että kallioon rakennettava pysäköintilaitos paitsi korvaisi ne aikanaan, myös parantaisi kallioparkin houkuttelevuutta. Kun samaan aikaan ei ole parannettu joukkoliikennettä mitenkään, vaan päin vastoin heikennetty sitä joukkoliikennekadulla, ovat seurauksena asiakasmäärät kääntyneet keskustasta pois aluekeskuksiin ja peltomarketteihin. Sen voi havaita keskustan liiketilatarjonnassa kuka hyvänsä.

Nyt olisi oiva tilaisuus miettiä näitä kaikkia uusiksi kun kaupunki kokoaa koululaisensa suuryksiköihin; koululaiskuljetukset luovat ilman muuta liikennettä koko alueella ja siten joukkoliikenteen tarvitsemat liikennevirrat paksunevat. Koululaisten siirtely joukkoliikenteellä voisi luoda sellaisia liikenneyhteyksiä joihin olisi mahdollista saada isit ja äiditkin mukaan autoistaan jos ne tehdään järkevästi. CB:t puolestaan voisivat toimia keskustan alueen sisäliikenteenä jos niillä olisi hyvä etenemä eivätkä ne vain seisoskelisi. Ehkä keskustan vetovoimaakin olisi nostettavissa mikäli joukkoliikenteeltä voisi vaatia edes lähelle sitä nopeustasoa joka henkilöautolla on.

Pessimistinä sanon kuitenkin päätteeksi että koulujenkin keskittäminen todennäköisesti vain luo uutta henkilöautoliikennettä kun vesat kannetaan kotoa kouluun asti. Sitten onkin jo sama ajella mihin tahansa omalla autollaan ja vaatia tyhjiä busseja poistettavaksi tieltä että pääsee pelloille töihin ja kauppaan.

Pessimisti ei pety koskaan.

----------


## tkunnas

Se Hallituskadun/Pakkahuoneenkadun loppupää on ongelmallinen, koska Hallituskadun ja Rautatienkadun risteyksessä on niin paljon muuta liikennettä. CB:n olisi helpompi päästä Rautatienkadulle Pakkahuoneenkadulta. Postiaukiolla on niin paljon pysäköintipaikkoja, että siitä kohdasta ei henkilöautoliikennettä saa mitenkään pois tai edes vähemmäksi.

Jos taas toiseen suuntaan mentäisiin Asemakatua, niin silloinkin jäävät Hallituskadun liikkeet yhden korttelin päähän CB:n reitiltä, mutta tämähän on jo isojen bussien osalta tuttua: bussit ajavat Torikatua, eli 1-2 korttelin päässä varsinaisesta ydinkeskustasta.

Paras tietysti olisi, jos kaikki CB-reitit muutettaisiin ajamaan vaikka Aleksanterinkatua päästä päähän, siellä ei olisi matkustajia turhaan hidastamassa liikennöintiä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Jos citybussien kulkua onnistuttaisiin nopeuttamaan ja nopeutumishyöty käytettäisiin vuorovälin lyhentämiseen esim. 25 minuutiksi, aikataulujen minuuttiluvut vaihteleisivat tunnista toiseen. 20 min vuoroväli tuskin onnistuisi nykyisillä reiteillä pelkällä nopeuttamisella. Käsitykseni mukaan matkustajat pitävät helposti muistettavista aikatauluista. Nykyinen aikataulu on sellainen. Mahdollinen nopeuttamishyöty pitäisi mielestäni käyttää esim. reitin pidentämiseen Limingantullissa.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Se Hallituskadun/Pakkahuoneenkadun loppupää on ongelmallinen, koska Hallituskadun ja Rautatienkadun risteyksessä on niin paljon muuta liikennettä. CB:n olisi helpompi päästä Rautatienkadulle Pakkahuoneenkadulta. Postiaukiolla on niin paljon pysäköintipaikkoja, että siitä kohdasta ei henkilöautoliikennettä saa mitenkään pois tai edes vähemmäksi.
> 
> Jos taas toiseen suuntaan mentäisiin Asemakatua, niin silloinkin jäävät Hallituskadun liikkeet yhden korttelin päähän CB:n reitiltä, mutta tämähän on jo isojen bussien osalta tuttua: bussit ajavat Torikatua, eli 1-2 korttelin päässä varsinaisesta ydinkeskustasta.


Tuossahan se koko CB:n pulma oikeastaan on; se on omillaan kulkemassa muun liikenteen joukossa ja saa väistellä kuten muutkin. Jos sitä haluttaisiin "ykköstähdeksi" keskustassa liikkumiseen, tulisi sen olla etuoikeutetussa asemassa niin reittien kuin muun liikenteenkin suhteen. Siksi kulkemiset Pakkahuoneenkadulla tai Hallituskadulla tulisi etuoikeuttaa CB:lle, vaikka sitten erottamalla kadun laidasta CB:lle oma kaista. Valo-ohjauksella tehtäisiin kaistalla esteetön kulku Rautatienkadulle ja kaikkien poikkikatujen yli. Jos kadut olisivat edes osaltaan CB-kevytliikennekatuja, olisi se tietenkin CB:lle helpotus. Niin se voisi kulkea keskustassa paremmin kuin henkilöautot ja mahdollistaa autojen jättämisen kauemmaksi. Vielä jos saisi mielekkäitä liittymiä muusta joukkoliikenteestä niin ehkä ne autot jäisivät kokonaan kotiin.




> Paras tietysti olisi, jos kaikki CB-reitit muutettaisiin ajamaan vaikka Aleksanterinkatua päästä päähän, siellä ei olisi matkustajia turhaan hidastamassa liikennöintiä.


Tämä riippuu tietenkin lähestymiskulmasta; matkustajan kannalta ei noin liene mutta kuten tunnettua, matkustajat ovat joukkoliikenteessä vain se pakollinen riesa jota pitäisi vielä kaikkine kitinöineenkin sietää. Nykyinen LVM:n, LaL:n ja AKT:n yhteinen linja on tosin muutaman vuosikymmenen jo varsin hienosti poistanut valtaosan matkustajista kuntien liikennesuunnittelijoiden avustuksella joten eiköhän tuohon lopulliseen tavoitteeseen vielä päästäkin.




> Jos citybussien kulkua onnistuttaisiin nopeuttamaan ja nopeutumishyöty käytettäisiin vuorovälin lyhentämiseen esim. 25 minuutiksi, aikataulujen minuuttiluvut vaihteleisivat tunnista toiseen. 20 min vuoroväli tuskin onnistuisi nykyisillä reiteillä pelkällä nopeuttamisella. Käsitykseni mukaan matkustajat pitävät helposti muistettavista aikatauluista. Nykyinen aikataulu on sellainen. Mahdollinen nopeuttamishyöty pitäisi mielestäni käyttää esim. reitin pidentämiseen Limingantullissa.


Niinpä. Vuoroväli ei putoa 15 minuuttin nykykalustolla ja -reiteillä millään opilla jolloin vuoroväli lienee paras nykyisellään. Matka-aikaa keskustan sisällä kuljettaessa on silti mahdollista nopeuttaa ja ennen kaikkea täsmäyttää jolloin minuuttiaikataulut pysäkeille on mahdollista laatia, julkaista ja noudattaa.

----------


## tkunnas

> Vuoroväli ei putoa 15 minuuttin nykykalustolla ja -reiteillä millään opilla jolloin vuoroväli lienee paras nykyisellään. Matka-aikaa keskustan sisällä kuljettaessa on silti mahdollista nopeuttaa ja ennen kaikkea täsmäyttää jolloin minuuttiaikataulut pysäkeille on mahdollista laatia, julkaista ja noudattaa.


Tai sitten laitetaan reilusti lisää (= 2 lisäautoa joka linjalle) kalustoa CB-linjoille ja bussit kulkemaan ilman aikataulua. Silloin vuoroväli olisi noin 10 minuuttia eikä aikatauluilla olisi merkitystä. Kuljettajille vain ohje, että päätepysäkiltä saa lähteä vasta 10 min edellisen bussin lähdön jälkeen.

No, tämä oli huuhaata.

----------


## kaakkuri

Hallituskatu on jossain määrin pulmallinen citybussiliikenteen kannalta. Montakin asiaa voisi ratketa yhdellä ratkaisulla; kaivetaan Hallituskatu auki koko matkaltaan asema-aukiolta Isokadulle ja pysäköidään autot syntyvään luolaan. Kadulle betonikannen päälle citybussit  ja puurivistö keskelle. Näin syntyy talviajaksi katettu kulku tulevalta keskusliikenneasemalta, tila todelliselle asema-aukiolle Hallituskadun ja Rautatienkadun risteykseen, citybusseille tilaa maan päällä ja autoille maan alla sekä ensimmäinen puistokatu kaupunkiin. Hallituskadun kunnallistekniikan hoito olisi jatkossa helpompaa tuolta luolasta ja talojen kellarikerrokset muuttuisivat liiketilana hyödynnettäviksi tiloiksi ainakin osalta. Samalla jakeluliikenne voisi toima luolasta.

Hintalappu on kansiparkeille huomattavastikin edullisempi kuin kallioparkeille. Kallioparkkirahastoon on kiinteistöiltä jo kerätty rahat joten senkään ei pitäisi olla ongelmana.

Cityliikenne on minusta hyvä asia ja jopa hyvin hoidettukin Oulussa. Liikenteen hoito maksaa kolmen vuoden sopimuksena Oulun kaupungille Koskilinjat Oy:n hoitamana 471.000 euroa joka kattaa n. puolet liikennöinnin kuluista.

Se voisi toimia paremminkin jos kaupunki katuverkon haltijana ottaisi ostamansa liikenteen tosissaan ja suosisi sitä aikaisemmin mainitsemillani paljon kevyemmilläkin ratkaisuilla kuin kansiparkit. Kolmivuotinen sopimuskausi päättynee tänä vuonna jonka jälkeen on kahden vuoden optio. Ilmeisesti OK on haluamassa jatkaa toimintaa KL:n kanssa. Vakinaistamisesta ei silti kukaan puhu. Minusta siitä tulisi puhua.

----------


## kuukanko

Citylinjojen liikennöinti sopimuskaudeksi 1.1.2012 - 31.12.2014 on menossa Huiput Oy:lle. Ylen uutinen

----------


## SlaverioT

Oulun Citybussiliikenne kiinnostaa kovasti ja sen laajemmat käyttömahdollisuudet erityisesti joukkoliikenteen terminaalien välisessä liikenteessä muualla Suomessa. Tässä joitain taustalukuja vuodelta 2008;

Matkustajamäärät
2008: 161 676
2010: 172 600

Liikennesuoritteet(2008)
Ajokilometrit	160 053
Ajotunnit	11 964
Autopäivät	988

Matkustajat per/linjakm (2008)
Linja A 1,59
Linja B 1,19 
Linja C 0,38

Kilpailutus on tehty niin että liikennöijä saa Citybussin omien lipputuotteiden lipputulot , 108 800e(2008) mutta ei muiden lippujen. Hieman ihmettelen tätä eli onko Koskilinjat tulouttanut rahaa Oulun kaupungille esim. käytetyistä Oululippuista?. Kuitenkin tämän jälkeen yhteiskunnan maksettavaksi on jäänyt 479 458e vuodessa. Näin laskien yhteiskunnan subventioaste oli 2008 noin 81,5%. Valtio on kuitenkin kattanut noin 200.000 e kustannuksista/vuodessa eli Oulun kaupungin tuki vain noin 42%, joka on samaa luokkaa esim. Turun, Tampereen ja Kotkan kaiken liikenteen tuen kanssa. En siis ihmettele Oulun halukkuutta ajattaa liikennettä koska se on palveluun nähden edullista, mutta miten käy kun valtion tuki loppuu? 

Todennäköisesti liikennöintiä pitää karsia linjan C osalta ja lipun hintaa nostaa tai toisaalta karsia lipputuotteita jolloin lipputulo suurempi. Kalustokustannukset Koskilinjojen ajamassa liikenteessä ovat olleet suuret koska kilpailutettu paketti on pieni. Palvelulinjat olisi kannattanut yhdistää samaan pakettiin ja ajaa yhtenäisellä kalustolla Citybussien kanssa. Näin ei ilmeisesti tehty Huippujen kanssa?

Ps. Mistäköhän muuten löytyy Helsingin Joukojen kilpailutusasiakirjat? Mieluiten sähköisessä muodossa. Kyse samankaltaisesta liikenteestä ja kalustosta.

----------


## kaakkuri

Tiemiehet ovat hyvä loppariporukka ajamaan omia töitään muiden edelle yhteisestä kukkarosta. Oulunkin todellinen joukkoliikennetoiminta tulee mitoitettavaksi tiemiesten nälkää vasten, kun tässäkin jutussa arvioidaan hintalapuksi 50 M muutaman hassun kilometrin pätkälle.

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ou...aistoja/916929

En osaa sanoa mikä olisi raidekilometrin hinta pääosin yksiraiteisessa verkossa mutta tuntuisi että sama raha olisi tehokkaammassa käytössä hyvässä joukkoliikenteessä kuin moottoritien muutamalla kilometrillä. Näin siis munMuTulla. Vähissä tuntuu vaan olevan tässä keskustelussa vaihtoehdot moottoritielle.

----------


## ultrix

Tuolla rahalla rakentaisi arviolta 910 km raitiotietä (HKL toteutunut kustannus 2008, linja 9).

----------


## kaakkuri

Niin tuo hinta-arviosi perustuu HKL:n kaksiraiteiseen rakennetussa Pasilan infrassa autoväylän keskelle betoniin valettuna v. 2008 hintatasossa?

----------


## SlaverioT

> Tiemiehet ovat hyvä loppariporukka ajamaan omia töitään muiden edelle yhteisestä kukkarosta. Oulunkin todellinen joukkoliikennetoiminta tulee mitoitettavaksi tiemiesten nälkää vasten, kun tässäkin jutussa arvioidaan hintalapuksi 50 M muutaman hassun kilometrin pätkälle.


Tuossa kuitenkin kysymys Kempele-Kello välin koko hinnasta, ei vain noista lisäkaistoista Peltolan ja Kuusamontien liittymien välisellä osuudella. Ne lienevät luokassa 7 milj.euroa.

Jotta tietäisi millainen vaikutus paikallisliikenteellä voisi olla, tulisi pilkkoa  Nelostien liikennevirta esim. paikallisiin, alueellisiin ja valtakunnallisiin. Tätä tietoa ei kuitenkaan taida olla. Valtakunnallisiin virtoihin paikallisliikenteellä on mahdotonta vaikuttaa ja se juuri taitaa olla tuolla osuudella merkittävää. Esimerkiksi Kuusamontie tuo paljon liikennettä tuolle lyhyelle välille. Seudullisetkin ovat haasteellisia taajamarakenteen hajanaisuuden takia. 

Todella harvoin tiesuunnitelmissa otetaan siis vaihtoehdoksi liikennemäärien kehitykseen vaikuttaminen. Kasvuluvut otetaan itsestäänselvyytenä ja niiden ohjautumista simuloidaan investointien tekemisen tai tekemättä jättämisen perusteella tieverkolle. Vaikka meillä on uusi uljas Liikennevirasto, nähdään liikennemuodot silti toisistaan erillisinä. Suomessa henkilöautopohjainen aluekehittäminen on ollut vallitseva trendi; Tästä esimerkkeinä vaikkapa Liminka ja Tupos. Joukkoliikennepohjaisessa kehittämisessä ainoastaan Oikorata ja Helsingin metro ovat mieleen tulevia esimerkkejä. Se on siis tähän asti ollut täysin Helsinki keskeistä.

Mutta vaikka Oulun joukkoliikennettä ei juurikaan kehitetä ja valtatiet pilkkovat kaupungin osiin; Onneksi on Suomen parhaat kevyenliikenteen puitteet.  :Wink:

----------


## hylje

> Niin tuo hinta-arviosi perustuu HKL:n kaksiraiteiseen rakennetussa Pasilan infrassa autoväylän keskelle betoniin valettuna v. 2008 hintatasossa?


Pääosin olemassaolevan kadun keskelle Pasilassa, Vallilassa ja Kalliossa. Sisältää kaukolämmön ja muun kadunalaisen infran siirtämisen pois alta.

----------


## SlaverioT

Tuskin ne kiskot Oulun keskustassa on sen halvempia kuin Helsingissä. Samat kunnallistekniikan putket siellä menevät ja toisaalta voi jopa olla kalliimpaa koska kiskoliikennettä ei ole huomioitu senkään vertaa mitä Helsingissä. Ja toki raitiotietiejärjestelmä on paljon muutakin kuin vain kiskot; Liikenteenohjaus, varikko, vaunut yms. Näistä muodostuu jo aikamoinen rajakustannus uudelle järjestelmälle.

----------


## kaakkuri

No niinpä se varmaan on, että katurunko ja sen tuunaaminen maksaa suunnilleen saman verran pitkin Suomenniemeä, mutta Oulu on sen verran pienen keskustan kaupunki, että parilla kilometrillä ollaan jo green fieldissä rata-asioissa. Tuiran sillat, Tulliväylä, Kajaanintie, Kainuuntie ja Limingantie ovat kaikki jo sitä vastoin sellaisissa kujissa että niissä voidaan kiskojakin asentaa varsinaisen väylän ja infran siitä valtavasti kärsimättä, jolloin ratakilometrin hinta on toki joku muu.

Ei siellä yleiskaavassa saatika asemakaavassa mitään ole, joten ei tarvitse pelätä että asia tulisi hetkessä nettikeskustelua kummempaan valoon. Minusta on silti kummallista, että joukkoliikenteen kurjistuminen ja moottoritiehen tehtävä valtava satsaus ovat luonnonlakeja joita ei kukaan kyseenalaista. Enemmän keskustellaan siitä, koska moottoritiehen voidaan 10 minuutin "ruuhkan" poistamiseksi investoida. Sitä vastoin keskustelua jossa kysyttäisiin voiko tuota yhdyskuntaa käsitellä muuten kuin yksityisautoyhdyskuntana, ei omaa rintaansa takovan pyörätieverkkoeuforian lisäksi ole.
Se verkko osaltaan on tappanut kumipyöräliikenteen nykyiseen tasoonsa ja siellä polkevat ne jotka haluavat ja pystyvät. Hyvä niin.

----------


## sam

> Sitä vastoin keskustelua jossa kysyttäisiin voiko tuota yhdyskuntaa käsitellä muuten kuin yksityisautoyhdyskuntana, ei omaa rintaansa takovan pyörätieverkkoeuforian lisäksi ole.


Ainakin strategiatasolla asia on ollut jo pitempään esillä. Yhtenä esimerkkinä tästä on viime keväänä yleiskaavoituksessa valmistunut täydennysrakentamisselvitys, johon on linjattu keskeisimmät joukkoliikennekorridorit ja suositeltu täydennysrakentamisen keskittämistä niiden varrelle ja keskustavyöhykkeelle. Uuden yleiskaavan valmistelusta on jäänyt muutenkin sellainen vaikutelma, että yhdyskuntarakenteen hajanaisuuteen ja sen aiheuttamiin ongelmiin on kiinnitetty aiempaa enemmän huomiota.

Toki virkamiesten tekemät suunnitelmat ja linjaukset ja poliittinen todellisuus ovat turhan usein kaukana toisistaan, mutta pakkohan haulikolla ampuen rakennetulla Oulun seudullakin on pikkuhiljaa kiinnittää asiaan huomiota muiden suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkiseutujen tavoin. Nelostien lisäkaistat lypsetään pitkälti valtiolta ja EU:lta, mutta kaupungin maksaman infran osalta nykyinen hajanaisuus ja autoriippuvuus tulee pidemmän päälle kalliiksi. Toivottavasti kuntaliitoksen avulla saataisiin jotain järkeä hajarakentamiseen, jota erityisesti Haukipudas ja Kiiminki ovat harrastaneet.

Linkki täydennysrakentamisselvitykseen. Sivustolta löytyy ihan mielenkiintoista tietoa myös joukkoliikenneasioiden pohtimisen taustaksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Ensi viikolla kokoontuvalle joukkoliikennejaostolle kerrotaan, että Huiput ja Oubus ovat sopineet liiketoimintakaupasta, jolla citylinjat siirretään Oubusin hoidettaviksi 3.2.2014 alkaen.

----------


## kuukanko

Oulu on aloittanut Citylinjojen kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudeksi 1.1.2017 - 31.12.2020 + 2 vuoden optio. Liikenne on hoidettava uusilla pikkubusseilla. Tarjouspyyntö

----------

